# Shield mag well?



## RustyGunn (Jan 28, 2020)

Anyone have any experience with samson-mfg.com grip extension that they call a mag well? I want to extend the Shield grip length for better control during rapid fire drills. It is a little pricey and before I buy, I though I'd ask here.
Thx, RG


----------

